# 6 foot columbia taper



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I think i read somewhere that they made a 6 foot Columbia taper just looking for feedback on it..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tape Tech used to. Not sure if they do any more.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Drywall_King said:


> I think i read somewhere that they made a 6 foot Columbia taper just looking for feedback on it..


You'll find an entry about their 6' on their Facebook page, back in August of last year: http://www.facebook.com/ColumbiaTapingTools

It's the only place I've come across mention of it that I can recall. I don't recall seeing any distributors advertising it.



Tim0282 said:


> Tape Tech used to. Not sure if they do any more.


I remember seeing a 2' extension Tape Tech had for their bazookas. I think it was around 250.00-300.00 for it. Haven't seen mention of it anywhere for awhile.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe its a 6 foot COLUMBIAN taper you heard about????


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

i think i smoked a 6 foot columbian 25 years ago


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Theres 2 ways we could interpret that one.................


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

it was at a grateful dead concert:yes:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ames rents them. I always thought who would want one of those, but now I think about it again, its worth it on commerical jobs. Especially stand-ups that go to 16+ feet. I can get to 12' off the ground, and thats pushing it.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to love Colombian and i,m a taper!!


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> I think i read somewhere that they made a 6 foot Columbia taper just looking for feedback on it..


We do make a 6' Taper and any of our dealers will sell it if it is ordered but it is not a regular stock item on their shelves.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

And I'm not sure if it's smokable yet, we're still working on that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> And I'm not sure if it's smokable yet, we're still working on that.


 Then you can sell your bazooka's by the pound

Call it the B C big zook, Since your based in BC, Home of BC big bud:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Then you can sell your bazooka's by the pound
> 
> Call it the B C big zook, Since your based in BC, Home of BC big bud:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

how much are the 6' bazookas?


----------

